
Someone is posting images of dead unicorns in the heart of Silicon Valley - bane
http://qz.com/623952/palantir-flyers-dead-unicorns-silicon-valley/
======
lsiunsuex
"technically" 0 has a value so they're not worthless. They just have no
monetary value in the eyes of US residents. For being posted in Silicon
Valley, this is wrong.

